# What Am I Listening To Right Now?



## mudbug (Aug 22, 2005)

Another game to play.  Just provide a line or two of the lyrics.
Here's mine:

There's a fat man
In the bathtub
With the blues


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 22, 2005)

he woke up this morning and someone had stole his shoes......bom bom bom bom bom (my bass interpretation  )


----------



## middie (Aug 22, 2005)

driving home this evening. could've sworn we had it all worked out.
you had this boy believing, way beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 22, 2005)

Guess we are too obscure, girls.  Here's some more lyrics (different song) from what I'm listening to.

It's been a year since she went away
Guess that guitar player sure could play


----------



## Zereh (Aug 23, 2005)

wuuwuu Bryan Adams for Middie!! 

mmmm hmmmm Yours has me stumped, Mugbug. Though I should know it! 



And here's the song that's been stuck in my head all weekend! They had a great VH1 special about Woodstock on and I got to see this sang by someone other than the originals! I like his version better. It just gives me the shivers to hear it.

_Would you believe in a love at first sight?
Yes, I'm certain that it happens all the time
What do you see when you turn out the light?
I can't tell you, but I know it's mine.
_

Z


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 23, 2005)

Mmmmm  I get by with a little help from my friends  

I always preferred Joe Cocker's version, too!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

Guess I'm no good at my own game.  I didn't recognize middie's or Sizz's selections.

Mine was the Little Feat "Waiting for Columbus" live album.  I thought all the old hippies in our little group would recognize it immediately.


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

I recognized it instantly Mudbug, but I couldn't remember the rest of the lyrics


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I recognized it instantly Mudbug, but I couldn't remember the rest of the lyrics


 
Bless you.  Well, I quoted from two of my favorite cuts

Fat Man in A Bathtub
Dixie Chicken

Maybe I should have been a little clearer on the point of the game - you just have to identify the artist and song title, not all the lyrics.  That would be too hard for everyone (except buckytom, probably!)


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

LOL I still would have failed. I couldn't remember the name either. Actually thanks to you I was humming the tune all day trying to remember the name LOL. I knew it was Little Feat, but that was all I could remember. My memory aint what it used to be. I am lucky if I can remember where I parked at the end of the day


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

*I Hope This One Is Easier*

Well, hello there
My, it's been a long long time


----------



## The Z (Aug 23, 2005)

How'm I doin'?
Well I guess I'm doin' fine


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

is it james taylor ?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

The Z's got it.  sorry mids - not any recording that I know of.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's one...

Goodbye to you my trusted friend....


----------



## The Z (Aug 23, 2005)

We've known each other since we were nine or ten.....

(hey, I like this game)


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

Seasons in the Sun?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

yep, my all time favorite song!  Good going!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

I like mine with lettuce and tomato
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2005)

ugh... mind melt... Jimmy Buffet??


----------



## mudbug (Aug 23, 2005)

yep.  Cheesburger in Paradise.


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

you know you got to go to h--l before you get to heaven


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

kids and stuff....


----------



## mudbug (Aug 24, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> you know you got to go to h--l before you get to heaven



Steve Miller, Jet Airliner


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

If I were, the king of the world.....


----------



## mudbug (Aug 24, 2005)

Tell you what I'd do.....


----------



## The Z (Aug 24, 2005)

"Joy to the World" - TDN

okay ----------------

I never read it in a book
I never saw it on a show................


----------



## mudbug (Aug 24, 2005)

Man, no clue, Z.  If nobody guesses after awhile, would you give us another couple of lines?


----------



## The Z (Aug 24, 2005)

I never read it in a book
I never saw it on a show
but I heard it in the alley
on a weird radio...............


----------



## The Z (Aug 24, 2005)

Geez... okay, that's enough time.  (I actually didn't think it was so obscure) - - from the Ozark Mountain Daredevils.

*I never read it in a book*
*I never saw it on a show*
*but I heard it in the alley*
*on a weird radio*

*if you want a drink of water*
*you got to get it from a well*
*if you want to get to heaven*
*you got to raise a little he11*

*I never felt it in my feet*
*I never felt it in my soul*
*but I heard it the alley*
*now it's in my rock and roll*

*if you want to know a secret*
*you got to promise not to tell*
*if you want to get to heaven*
*you got to raise a little he11*
*(HARP SOLO)*

*(GUITAR SOLO)*

*I never thought it'd be so easy*
*I never though it'd be so fun*
*but I heard it in the alley*
*now I got it on the run*

*if you want to see an angel*
*you got to find it where it fell*
*if you want to get to heaven*
*you got to raise a little he11*
*(GUITARS & HARP STUFF)*


----------



## corazon (Aug 25, 2005)

I am listening to my 2 year old son laugh wildly because he's being tickled by his dad.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

Know what, Z?  I think that because we love our own favorites so much, we assume everyone else knows all the words too!


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, I guess.  It's not really even what I'd call a 'favorite'... It was just a song I thought of that I used to hear all the time.  Maybe I'm just getting old , or maybe it just got a lot more air play in some regions.  I'm frequently surprised when I run into someone (in real life and on line) who isn't familiar with certain songs that *I *think are 'standards'.


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2005)

Z I have never even heard of the Ozark Mountain Daredevils. What kind of music do they play?


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2005)

The Ozark Mountain Daredevils sound could probably be most simply described as country rock, similar to groups like Pure Prarie League, the Marshall Tucker Band and Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young. The enjoyed mainstream popularity in the 70's using mainly country instruments (banjo, fiddle, harmonica) and sweet vocal harmonies to make music outside the _traditional_ country sound. I think their greatest commercial success was a single release in (I think 1974) called "Jackie Blue".


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds like something I would enjoy. i will have to check them out. Thanks!


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2005)

It's pretty 'dated' now I think... you might not like it.  I'm not sure how strongly I'd recommend it.  

If you're interested in county-_style_ music or _alternative_ country I would, however, recommend another artist you probably don't know - - Kasey Chambers, particularly the album called _'The Captain'_.  Check it out.


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2005)

There is not a style or genre of music I have found that I did not enjoy (at least something in it). I like the Marshall Tucker Band and love CSN&Y. What really stoked my interest though was when you said banjo, fiddle, harmonica. I love all three


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2005)

Well... They're certainly different. LOL 

I used to have one or two of their albums (back in 'the day') but now, when I listen to 'samples' I'm all  . They did have some interesting stuff. I think my fave was the one I quoted, "If You Want to Get to Heaven"... "Chicken Train" also makes me smile. (They also had some kind of nice ballad-style songs)


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

OK, Z, to continue our little game:

Long as she got a dime
The music will never stop


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

It was a teenage wedding
And the old folks wished them well
It was clear that Pierre
Did truly love the mademoiselle


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

*pouting*
c'mon guys, this is easy

Keith Richard stole all his best licks from this guy


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2005)

"You Never Can Tell" by Chuck Berry (I cheated  )

...and I wouldn't call that particularly _easy_.

next --------------------------------


We may still have time
We might still get by
Every time i think about it i want to cry


(now THAT'S 'easy')


----------



## mudbug (Aug 25, 2005)

*Crud, Auntie Mudbug is Too Old*

I have no idea on yours, Z.  

Mr. Berry laid the foundation for so many other people.  Just shove me into the oldies section, dang it!  

How are you young people supposed to realize your rock and roll history?!  Auntie Mudbug is most seriously depressed.

I don't suppose anyone knows this one, either:

I don't like you
But I love you
Seems like I'm always
Thinking of you


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't feel all THAT young (I AM 47 you know) but I don't know that one either without cheating again... But I do enjoy those oldies... (just don't always recognize the lyrics without hearing the music).  I used to L-O-V-E my Little Richard 8-Track (and my Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons anthology, my Elvis, etc... as well).

-------------- more lyrics (think 70's)

We may still have time
We might still get by
Every time i think about it i want to cry
With the bombs and the devils
And the kids keep coming
Nowhere to breathe easy...no time to be young
But i tell myself that i'm doing alright
There's nothing left to do tonight but go ____________


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Crazy On You

had to cheat


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

Tough game, huh?  But if we make it TOO easy, it just gets silly.

------------------------------

Suddenly, I’m not half the man I used to be,
There’s a shadow hanging over me.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

And his hunger burns

so he starts to roam the streets at night

and he learns how to steal

and he learns how to fight


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

agreed, but ---- too easy!  You are playing this game with an original Beatlemaniac.  "Yesterday" sung by Paul.

how 'bout this one?

Two riders were approaching
The wind began to howl


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> And his hunger burns
> 
> so he starts to roam the streets at night
> 
> ...


 
"In the Ghetto" - (good song)

-----------------------

Showed your photograph
to some old gray bearded men
sitting on a bench
outside a General Store


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I know, I didn't think you would get it either :O)


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Kentucky Rain?


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> how 'bout this one?
> 
> Two riders were approaching
> The wind began to howl


Outside in the distance a wildcat did growl

All Along The Watch Tower


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

We were at a party
His ear lobe fell in the deep
Someone reached in and grabbed it


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Z, I doubt I'd know that one even if I could hear the music!

good call, geebs.


----------



## The Z (Aug 26, 2005)

We were at the beach
Everybody had matching towels
Somebody went under a dock
And there they saw a rock


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2005)

It was a rock lobster.


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2005)

Brenda and Eddie were the popular steady
and the king and the queen at the prom.


----------



## The Z (Aug 27, 2005)

Riding around with the car top down
and the radio on....

Nobody looked any fina
or was more of a hit at the Parkway Dina

'Scenes from an Italian Restaurant' - B. Joel

-----------------------

What'll you do when you get lonely
And nobody's waiting by your side?
You've been running and hiding much too long.
You know it's just your foolish pride.


----------

